# Growing Crypts emersed: Sun and temps



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I will be trying to grow some plants emersed this year using the aformentioned Charlies Greenhouse Flats and domes.

Since my parents have a non-used section on the side of their house, I thought I'd use that since i have no room in my apt  The area us shaded for 75% of the day and has direct sun for 25% of the day.

Here is the temperature profile for where I live (southern california)
http://www.weather.com/weather/climatology/monthly/92804

My questions are: 
1)Should I use a one of those screening shades to keep prevent all direct sunlight.
2) Do you think temperatures will be an issue at all?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have been wondering the same thing about summer temps and emmersed plants here in south texas. I think ventilation is the key. Hopefully as long as they are not in direct sunlight and there is plenty of air movement then they wont get too hot. I know the nurseries here use shade cloth and large fans during the summer.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The temperatures depend so much on your set-up, where it is, and how much air flow-through there is. The best thing to do is to set it up in partial shade and monitor the temperature with a thermometer. I would take action if the temperature gets over 40 degrees centigrade, 104 degrees F. 

Holger Windeløv and Claus Christensen reported finding C. albida in a puddle that was hotter than the highest temperature their thermometer could measure---50 degrees Centigrade or 122 degrees F. Nonetheless, I am not sure that all crypt species can withstand that temperature, and, even if they can, they may do a lot better at lower temperatures.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I see a lot of pictures of large ventilation holes cut at both ends of the clear domes. I think its to vent the air and keep the temperature under the dome reasonable.

Steve Pituch


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

The best thing to do is ventilate the dome slowly. Start your project now when the temps are still reasonable. Then slowly acclimate the plants to lower humidity levels by opening ventilation holes in the dome. I did this using drill bits. Start with two small ones on each side. Then slowly increase either the number of holes or the size of the hole. 

Good luck!


----------



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

As you are discussing growing crypts outdoors, I have a little question.

You are discussing the temperatures getting to high, here where I live, in Sweden, we have a rather differnt problem, growing them outdoors in anything but a greenhouse is useless, as it can be frosty even in june-july, when it is the warmest time of the year. However, I set a small group of C. undulata in my greenhouse, but I am afraid that the temperatures will get to low, if I'm lucky it will stay att around 10 degrees celsius the hottest at night, daytime is no problem. Do you think they can withstand that low temperatures?

//Svante


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I would suspect your plants will survive as long as the tissue doesn't freeze.


----------



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

They have at least made their first night in the greenhouse, and they are looking as sound as ever, so i guess it isn't that big of a deal with low temperatures for crypts.


----------

